# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno UniTool V1.0.4 Game Changer -Qualcomm,Huawei,Oppo,FRP, Much More

## mohamed73

*Inferno Team Really Happy to Release* *
New Module for Volcano Box, Inferno Users* *Inferno Uni Tool - The Game Changer !!*   *
This is Universal Tool Supported Many brands & Models & CPU. All Inferno Activated users can use this "Uni 
tool" without any EXTRA ACTIVATION. it's TOTALLY FREE FOR ALL VOLCANO BOX, INFERNO ACTIVATED USERS*.   *Inferno Uni tool Ver 1.0.4* *(beta)* *What's new?*   *Exclusive Added Function to Judge phones*  *Confused which CPU inside your phone ?*  *WE HAVE SIMPLE SOLUTION FOR YOU CALLED "JUDGE PHONE"**With this Function you can simply plug your phone & Inferno Uni tool Will tell you which CPU inside like Mtk or Qualcomm* * Download & Run Latest ver of inferno Uni tool* * Go to "Tools"** Click on "JUDGE PHONE"** Insert USB cable to your phone** Software will confirm you which CPU you have in your phone*     *ADDED HUGE LIST OF QUALCOMM Phones & CPU*   *Here is list of TESTED Qualcomm Cpu*  *QUALCOMM MSM8916** QUALCOMM MSM8937** QUALCOMM MSM8939** QUALCOMM MSM8953** QUALCOMM MSM8956** QUALCOMM MSM8974** QUALCOMM MSM8976** QUALCOMM MSM8994** QUALCOMM MSM8992*     *ADDED Original Huawei ALL MTK Phones Supports*  *Supported Functions are;*  *Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs* * Right now NON-Secured Huawei ALL MTK phones Added** Next Upcoming update will come much more in Huawei** Please Stay Tune with us !!* * These MTK Support is not Same/Equal with MTK Module** If Inferno Uni Tool Module Not gave you, your desire results then use Inferno MTK*         *ADDED Original Xiaomi ALL MTK Phones Support*  *Supported Functions are;*  *Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs** Imei* * These MTK Support is not Same/Equal with Inferno MTK Module** If Inferno Uni Tool Module Not gave you, your desire results then use Inferno MTK*        *ADDED Original Xiaomi Qualcomm Phones Support*  *LIST OF QUALCOMM CPU SUPPORTED*  *QUALCOMM MSM8916** QUALCOMM MSM8937** QUALCOMM MSM8939** QUALCOMM MSM8953** QUALCOMM MSM8956** QUALCOMM MSM8974** QUALCOMM MSM8976** QUALCOMM MSM8994** QUALCOMM MSM8992*    *Supported Functions*  *Read info** Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs*    *How to Service (Read Flash, Write Flash, Format etc) with Inferno Uni tool ?*  *Download & Run Latest ver of Inferno Uni Tool* * Make sure you put phone into EDL/Qulcomm 9008 Mode & Drivers are correct installed*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Make sure In Device Manager Phone show this Port * ** * How to PUT PHONE INTO EDL/QUALCOMM 9008 MODE By Phone Keys ?** There is different Method. Most common method is* *  Completely Power off phone** Press & Hold Volume Up & Volume Down & Plug Normal USB cable** Install Drivers from given link above*   * What to do if Phone not going into EDL/Qualcomm mode by Phone keys ?*  *You can buy Qualcomm/EDL Mode  cable from Here  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Check this Video to understand how this cable works....     
 [YOUTUBE]BOPiVhYKds8[/YOUTUBE] *   *After understanding how to put phone into EDL/Qualcomm Mode & Setup Drivers, Run  
Inferno Uni tool.* *Select Brand** Select Operation you want to do such as "Read Info"** Select CPU (Select your Phone's CPU)* * If you have Phone which MODEL/Brand is not supported but CPU Supported then you  
can select any Brand and just select Correct  CPU and it will work nicely** Insert USB cable into phone* * Phone Should be in EDL/Qualcomm Mode** Inferno Uni tool will Detect and Do your Desired operation*  *Here is Sample of READ Pattern Lock*         *Added Original OPPO ALL MTK Phones Support*  *Supported Functions are:*  *Oppo Account Unlock*     *ADDED Original OPPO Qualcomm Phones Support*  *LIST OF QUALCOMM CPU SUPPORTED*  *QUALCOMM MSM8916** QUALCOMM MSM8974*   * Supported Functions* * Read info** Read Flash** Write Flash** OPPO Account Unlock** Format FFs*    *How to Service (Read Flash, Write Flash, Format etc) with Inferno Uni tool ?*  *Download & Run Latest ver of Inferno Uni Tool*  *Make sure you put phone into EDL/Qulcomm 9008 Mode & Drivers are correct installed *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Make sure In Device Manager Phone show this Port*     *How to PUT PHONE INTO EDL/QUALCOMM 9008 MODE By Phone Keys ?* *There is different Method. Most common method is* *  Completely Power off phone** Press & Hold Volume Up & Volume Down & Plug Normal Usb cable** Install Drivers from given link above*   * What to do if Phone not going into EDL/Qualcomm mode by Phone keys ?* * You can buy Qualcomm/EDL Mode  cable from Here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Check this Video to understand how this cable works....* 
[YOUTUBE]BOPiVhYKds8[/YOUTUBE] *After understanding how to put phone into EDL/Qualcomm Mode & Setup Drivers, Run Inferno Unitool.* *Select Brand** Select Operation you want to do such as "Read Info"** Select Cpu (Select your Phone's Cpu)* * If you have Phone which MODEL/Brand is not supported but CPU Supported then you 
can select any Brand and just select Correct  CPU and it will work nicely** Insert USB cable into phone* * Phone Should be in EDL/Qualcomm Mode** Inferno Unitool will Detect and Do your Desired operation*  *Here is Sample of Write Flash File**  Code:
 >>Operation: 1.Remove battery and insert battery back. 2.Press and hold 'Volume Up' and 'Volume Down' keys. 3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds. >>Port Found[COM10]. >>Waiting for flash programmer to boot. Write splash Success. Write boot Success. Write recovery Success. Write system Success. Write cache Success. Write persist Success. Write misc Success. Write mdtp Success. Write cust Success. Write user data Success. >>Write Firm Ware Finished *         *Added Original Cool Pad ALL MTK Phones Support*  *Supported Features are:*  *Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs*      *ADDED Original VIVO Qualcomm Phones Support*  *LIST OF QUALCOMM CPU SUPPORTED*  *QUALCOMM MSM8916** QUALCOMM MSM8976*    *Supported Functions*  *Read info** Read Flash** Write Flash** Format FFs*    *How to Service (Read Flash, Write Flash, Format etc) with Inferno Unitool ?*  *Download & Run Latest ver of Infero UniTool* *Make sure you put phone into EDL/Qulcomm 9008 Mode & Drivers are correct installed*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Make sure In Device Manager Phone show this Port*     *How to PUT PHONE INTO EDL/QUALCOMM 9008 MODE By Phone Keys ?* *There is different Method. Most common method is*  *Completly Power off phone** Press & Hold Volume Up & Volume Down & Plug Normal Usb cable** Install Drivers from given link above*    *What to do if Phone not going into EDL/Qualcomm mode by Phone keys ?*  *You can buy Qualcomm/EDL Mode  cable from Here** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Check this Video to understand how this cable works....* 
[YOUTUBE]BOPiVhYKds8[/YOUTUBE]  *After understanding how to put phone into EDL/Qualcomm Mode & Setup Drivers, Run Inferno Unitool.* *Select Brand** Select Operation you want to do such as "Read Info"** Select Cpu (Select your Phone's Cpu)* * If you have Phone which MODEL/Brand is not supported but CPU Supported then you 
can select any Brand and just select Correct  CPU and it will work nicely** Insert USB cable into phone* * Phone Should be in EDL/Qualcomm Mode** Inferno Unitool will Detect and Do your Desired operation*  *Here is Sample of Read Flash File* * Code:
 >>Operation: 1.Remove battery and insert battery back. 2.Press and hold 'VolumeUp' and 'VolumeDown' keys. 3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds. >>Port Found[COM51]. >>Waiting for flash programmer to boot. Read modem Success. Read DDR Success. Read fsg Success. Read sec Success. Read fsc Success. Read ssd Success. Read sbl1 Success. Read sbl1bak Success. Read aboot Success. Read abootbak Success. Read rpm Success. Read rpmbak Success. Read tz Success. Read tzbak Success. Read hyp Success. Read hypbak Success. Read modemst1 Success. Read modemst2 Success. Read oppodycnvbk Success. Read oppostanvbk Success. Read LOGO Success. Read boot Success. Read recovery Success. Read system Success. Read devinfo Success. Read cache Success. Read persist Success. Read misc Success. Read keystore Success. Read config Success. Read oem Success. Read DRIVER Success. Read reserve1 Success. Read reserve2 Success. Read reserve3 Success. Read reserve4 Success. Read reserve_exp1 Success. Read userdata Success. >>Storage Path:\Volcano\Inferno\UniTool\Release\Data1125113807 *         *Added Very Useful Tools for FRP & Boot loader etc*  *Brand & Features Supported list are:*  *Latest Motorola FRP Unlock Unlock** Generic Method for Unlock FRP*  *Need USB Debug ON !!** Any Android can be Supported*  *Here is Test Report of Hisense F20*    *HTC FRP Unlock*  *Need Usb Debug*  *Here is Sample of FRP Unlock of HTC ONE M9 *      *Here is Another Sample of FRP Unlock of HTC 626s *  * Code:
  ----Logs---- >> Remove HTC FRP... >> If stuck here ,check phone connect to computer in fast boot mode >> Remove HTC FRP Success *   *Lenovo FRP Unlock** Qualcomm Generic FRP Unlock*  *Here is the Sample of FRP Unlock of HUAWEI by Using Generic Qualcomm Method*     *Huawei Boot Loader Unlock*  *Here is Sample of Huawei Y560-L01 
Boot loader Unlocking Test Report*  *Phone should be in Fast boot*    *Not All HTC Supported for FRP Unlocking by This Method*  *Unlock Mi Account*  *Extremely Risky... After use your phone can be Stuck in logo** Use at your own Risk** We tested some phones tested OK but some phones get stuck in logo loop* *Unlock Yureka Bootloader** Unlock Yureka FRP*  *Where are all those Great Features ?*  *Download& Run Inferno Uni tool* * Go to Tools & All Options are here*    *Added Invitation & Binding SYSTEM FOR 1 YEAR ACTIVATED USERS *   *What is it & How it's work ?*  *This invitation system if for those users who paid for* *ONE  YEAR INFERNO Activation 
to GAIN ONE MONTH FREE* *If you have Paid for One year Inferno Activation & your Friend Also Paid for  One year Inferno Activation 
then simply give your Invitation code to him and let him Bind as  he Bind you both will get FREE ONE Month Time** You both should have more than 6 months of Time** Inferno key Invitation code will be accepted only on Inferno Key* *Inferno activated on Volcano Box Invitation code will be accepted only on Volcano Box 
Inferno Activated Box.*    **    Here is ALL TESTED Qualcomm etc Phones with Inferno Unitool  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *To Be Continued on Next Post )*                     __________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

*I Know Infinity's Ball lickers will say we Copy from them Bla Bla Bla... Let me give you one Example to make your ***** Shut*  *We tested many phones which Infinity Qualcomm Failed to Read/Write etc... But Inferno Unitool Support Them very Nicely. 
Here is reall ScreenShots.. Enjoy guys.... & Keep Barking & Keep Licking *       *Download Now :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Download FREE Merapi for ALL VolcanoBox: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST *   * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )*  *Request from VolcanoTeam...* 
    VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of  your Friends. Talk with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi  or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask them Just Try to use Inferno and  Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK & Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## silami2222

شكرا على مجهود

----------


## yesin16

pour le programmemerc bcp

----------

